# Canon 5D Mk3 Reliability



## Harry Muff (May 23, 2013)

Seriously thinking of selling my 5D Mk2 now that I can get a Mk3 for around £1800.


The 1DX just isn't realistic for me given the price and the Mk3 has advantages for what i shoot. The question isn't whether I want one regarding its features. I think it would be a great upgrade now.


Anyhoo, I'm seeing issues regarding reliability popping up on this and other forums regarding issues with it.


I'm concerned that I'll be going from the 5D Mk2, which is pretty much bullet-proof at this point due to how long they've been making them, to something that might let me down due to teething problems which seem to persist over a year since it was released.




Your thoughts, please?


----------



## wickidwombat (May 23, 2013)

1st 5Dmk3 I got had completely defective AF it went back and i got a replacement new one which has been perfect and not missed a beat.

recently got a 5Dmk3 for my wife and hers about a month ago started having problems where AF would just stop working particularly with 70-200 lenses also looks like the shutter on that camera might be failing as using studio lights its getting random black banding at shutter speeds of 1/160 and below so its off to canon to be looked at
the AF issue it looks like one of the contact pins is jammed in and doesnt pop out when the lens is removed so i suspect this is the problem

so not the best track record of 2 out of 3 bodies needing some attention

but since there is no 1D option without integrated grip which i dont want the 5Dmk3 is the best available camera for what I want


----------



## Menace (May 23, 2013)

Mine has had no issues (touch wood). It gets a pretty good allround workout. I did have an issue (error with electronic contacts) with my 70-200 whilst mounted on the 5d III but it was the lens that had the issue not the body.

Make sure you buy from a reputable dealer just in case there are any future issues. 

Cheers


----------



## eml58 (May 23, 2013)

I have 3 Mark III Bodies, bought two as soon as the 5DMK III was released, then purchased another body for my Son around 6 months ago, all 3 Camera Bodies have worked flawlessly, the first two have done 1 Trip for 6 weeks to the Antarctic, 2 trips to Iceland/Greenland, 5 trips to Africa on Safari sessions from Namibia/Botswana/Kenya/Sth Africa, and I don't spare my gear, I'm not abusive of it, but I tend not to worry about polishing it, they are simply Tools.

Of the 2 x 1Dx bodies I have as well, I've had one Body back to Canon for a replacement Focus Screen, apparently I must have left the Camera with a 400f/2.8 pointed directly into the Sun while having Lunch and the result was a partially melted Focus Screen.

The follow through from Canon Singapore is always first rate.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 23, 2013)

Haven't a single problem with mine. I've had it for just under a year now and have brought it with me everywhere. Toughest test would have been when the rain was pouring down on me five days in a row on a motorbike drive in Vietnam including a half day spent walking in the jungle in the A Shau valley where the camera became soaking wet as I shot a six minute video. My 24-105 needed a couple of days to dry up, but the body wasn't affected at all.

Based on my experience, you shouldn't hesitate. but I guess others have had different experiences.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (May 23, 2013)

Much better than the mk2.
(The batteriegrip didnt fit well, didnt notice the screw was a bit loose, and suddenly the whole camera didnt respond although it had energy.)

Generally the mk3 feels more solid. Little drawback: bit larger, heavier.


----------



## Dick (May 23, 2013)

Focus points remain off center. No fix known.

Software issues have existed. The body freezes at times. Taking the battery out helps. Nothing like this has happened after the latest software update though - not yet at least.

Other than that it's been a great and trustworthy camera.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 23, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> Seriously thinking of selling my 5D Mk2 now that I can get a Mk3 for around £1800.
> 
> The 1DX just isn't realistic for me given the price and the Mk3 has advantages for what i shoot. The question isn't whether I want one regarding its features. I think it would be a great upgrade now.
> 
> ...


Where are you seeing a 5DIII for £1800? The cheapest i've seen one for is £1929 inc Vat.

I was the first person in Wiltshire to have a 5D, 5DII and 5DIII...My cams are on a three year cycle and one of them always falls on the availability date for the 5D. Weird but true and very expensive....I end up paying through the nose for my "first of the new model". 
I've run with my first 5DIII for over a year now and I've covered a lot of different events, weddings, wildlife, wild sea birds, landscapes. It's been in howling rain and wind, sandy beaches in winter (which nearly ruined my Gitzo tripod in one day), rainy weddings, thunder storms...and it hasn't missed a beat. 
It's taken a few knocks and still looks kinda fresh. Although compared to my newer 5DIII, it's easy to see which one has had a harder life! The 5DIII is a far better built and more rugged camera than the 5D or 5DII ever was. Sure, there's always the odd manfacturing mistake, the odd rouge camera. But my copies have been consitently good and I would wager that the current 5DIII is nearly a rugged as a 1D series. It's not that far off.
When comparing a pair of 5DIII's to a single 1DX, it's hard to justify the additional expense of the 1DX. The 5DIII does so much so well....and it had that fab silent shutter mode. 6.5 fps is certainly fast enough for most uses, but if you need 12fps....then a 1DX is the only option. 
The new AF array takes a while to get used to and to personalise. Please don't buy this on a friday and expect to be proficient in battle the next morning....it's got an entirely new menu system and 80% of this camera is new and improved. I had a 7D for a few years, so that helped a lot. But it was still quite a learning curve.

It's easily the best DSLR i've used professionally. By that, I mean that if you don't need the 12fps of the 1Dx, then the 5DIII is a better choice in nearly every area and it's a bit more versatile due to it's size and stealth.


----------



## Click (May 23, 2013)

Much better than the mk2. No problem with mine so far.


----------



## j1jenkins (May 23, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Harry Muff said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously thinking of selling my 5D Mk2 now that I can get a Mk3 for around £1800.
> ...



+1

I purchased mine shortly after it was released. Fantastic camera that has performed spectacularly!


----------



## Harry Muff (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies so far. It seems a bit mixed so far.

The best price at the moment is £1850 from E-Infinity. They've got the 1DX for £3760 too if anyone is after one. 

To be honest, I really hope that every 5D3 owner replies to the poll as it would give a useful overview of the reliability. 

One for every camera would be cool.


----------



## smithy (May 23, 2013)

My first 5D3 had some stuck pixels. I returned it immediately and was given a replacement (the next serial number up, by 1), which has been perfect.

It was a huge financial outlay for me, costing £2750 for the body, but it has been worth it. I strongly recommend buying from a trusted camera shop so that if anything does go wrong (like with my first copy), they treat you right.


----------



## Viggo (May 23, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Of the 2 x 1Dx bodies I have as well, I've had one Body back to Canon for a replacement Focus Screen, apparently I must have left the Camera with a 400f/2.8 pointed directly into the Sun while having Lunch and the result was a partially melted Focus Screen.



That is one of the most badass faults I have heard of in a long while ;D Good thing the rest survived!


----------



## pwp (May 23, 2013)

My 5D3 needed a new shutter in the first 10 days. It was the first in Australia. Other than the inconvenience, it didn't fuss me all all. Just one of those things. CPS fixed it in 48 hours and loaned me a 1DX for that period. 

Since then it's had constant and frequently heavy daily use and has delivered flawless performance just as one would reasonably expect.

Any mass produced item is going ship the occasional flawed unit...that's reality. Why sweat the small stuff? I wouldn't let isolated cases undermine the accurate perception that these are generally utterly reliable cameras.

-PW


----------



## rpiotr01 (May 23, 2013)

I wasn't an EARLY adopter but I had mine since May of last year, right after they fixed the "light leak." It's been pretty rock solid for me, no issues. 

To the OP's original point, 5DII to 5DIII is a bit of a different animal. There's a lot more menu to learn, a lot more finger motions to commit to muscle memory with setting AF points etc. The point is, build quality isn't your biggest concern making the move! Both have great IQ and should prove rock solid in the long run.


----------



## celltech (May 23, 2013)

My previous 5D2 never had any issues, other than feeling cheap on some parts (CF Door, plasticy construction).

Mechanically my 5D3 feels much better. Just seems like it's built tougher and will last for a long time. At ~9000 clicks and counting. And for what it's worth I never did video with either one.

But the 5D3 has locked up twice, pulling the battery brought it back to life. That was on the old firmware load and nothing has happened since. But the new load has not been out that long either...


----------



## ptill1 (May 23, 2013)

Absolute no brainer. For £1800, buy now!!! Ive had mine nearly 12 mths without any problems, great camera. Bought for £2500, which was a bargain then.


----------



## RGF (May 23, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Much better than the mk2.
> (The batteriegrip didnt fit well, didnt notice the screw was a bit loose, and suddenly the whole camera didnt respond although it had energy.)
> 
> Generally the mk3 feels more solid. Little drawback: bit larger, heavier.




+1. Once or twice I needed to remove battery to reset the camera. Otherwise no problems


----------



## Deva (May 23, 2013)

My 5D III, pre-ordered before release so it was full price, initially under-exposed all shots by about 2/3 of a stop. It went off to Canon for repair/review, and came back within the week working fine.

Since then, it has very occasionally lost the will to focus, but turning it off and on again has cured that.

No other problems, and a real joy to use - particularly if you like low-light photography. I've certainly never regretted the decision to buy.

I keep it in silent shutter mode most of the time - the quietness is a real benefit. Sitting watching a school play when the official (commercial) photography snaps away with his noisy Nikon that can be heard across the room, and thinking I could do that so much more discretely has been a bitter-sweet experience.


----------



## theobdt (May 23, 2013)

I've had my 5DMk3 for over a year now and I've only had two problems. One problem was when I was trying to use a Speedlite 580 extII flash with the camera but found out that wasn't so much of a camera problem. I've since got a 600ex and that problem is gone. The other problem I've had is that the ISO button has gotten stuck in the down position. I can still shoot with the camera and it still performs well. I'm going to send it off to CPS to get fixed but other than those two issues the camera has been top notch. I'd say go for it


----------



## GDub (May 23, 2013)

I've had my 5Dm3 for a year now. Bulletproof!


----------



## RLPhoto (May 23, 2013)

A tank without the tank size.


----------



## Harry Muff (May 23, 2013)

To be fair, I've had to remove the battery on my 5D2 at least once.


I'm sold. Thanks chaps.




Do you think £1000 for a near mint body with about 6000 actuations is fair? Thinking of just doing a 'Buy It Now' and seeing what happens. A lot of the auctions seem to topping out at that, so it might be a nice easy buy for someone.




I'm in London if anybody on here is interested too. Comes with an aftermarket grip. 8)


----------



## Dantana (May 23, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> To be fair, I've had to remove the battery on my 5D2 at least once.
> 
> 
> I'm sold. Thanks chaps.
> ...



With such a clean 5D Mk2, I am curious which new features are prompting an upgrade. I know there are many things improved on the Mk3, but what specifically makes you want to upgrade right now?

I ask partially because the idea of a used Mk2 always seems to work its way into my camera upgrade thoughts, and it would be interesting to know.


----------



## Harry Muff (May 23, 2013)

Dantana said:


> Harry Muff said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, I've had to remove the battery on my 5D2 at least once.
> ...




Basically, the AF. The 5D2 is more than usable for most stuff, but I do the occasional action shoot too. I always seem to end up doing low light too, so the extra headroom the new sensor gives will be more than useful.

I was blown away by the low light capability of the 5D2 after coming from a 30D so I'm looking forward to the Mk3.

The only other cameras that would tempt me are the 1DX (too expensive), and the D800 (wrong system).

I genuinely think that the original price of the Mk3 was way too much. Yeah, it's better that the Mk2, but it's not DOUBLE the camera the Mk2 is. So I don't see how they could charge £3000 while you could pick up a new 5D2 for around £1500 at the time.


£1850 is more realistic, so I think it's time to jump. 




My Mk2 has been flawless, but it's just not a Mk3.


----------



## bchernicoff (May 23, 2013)

Mine came in the first shipment to the US. The only minor thing I have noticed is that the toggle between Live View and Video mode is much harder to move now than when new. Anyone else notice this and if so did you care enough to have Canon look at it?


----------



## GuyF (May 23, 2013)

Deva said:


> My 5D III, pre-ordered before release so it was full price, initially under-exposed all shots by about 2/3 of a stop. It went off to Canon for repair/review, and came back within the week working fine.
> 
> Since then, it has very occasionally lost the will to focus, but turning it off and on again has cured that.
> 
> ...



Interesting that you say the exposure was under by 2/3rds of a stop - I also feel mine under-exposes too often by about that much but usually put that down to never picking the right metering for the subject! Joking aside, I've been taking pics for probably 30yrs so should've learnt about exposure by now and yet I feel the need to over-expose by half or 2/3rds of a stop almost all the time. I suppose this isn't a vast amount but it does make me frown at times. I wonder if Canon tweaked a software parameter or made a hardware adjustment. Any clues?

Anyone else concerned by their 5D3's metering? (I don't need anyone to tell us all to buy a 1DX instead, yawn.)


----------



## klickflip (May 23, 2013)

So far seems solid - 1yr , feels so much more solid & responsive than mkII and exposure is spot on compared to mkII which always underexposed..


----------



## Sporgon (May 23, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> To be fair, I've had to remove the battery on my 5D2 at least once.
> I'm sold. Thanks chaps
> Do you think £1000 for a near mint body with about 6000 actuations is fair? Thinking of just doing a 'Buy It Now' and seeing what happens. A lot of the auctions seem to topping out at that, so it might be a nice easy buy for someone.
> 
> ...




Harry: you're right with the value on e bay UK. Mint mk2's with box are going for between £1020 and £1100. But my experience with e bay is things like this tend not to sell at 'top book price' if that's the price they are initially set at. I'd go for auction with plenty of close up photos of it.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 23, 2013)

I got my 5D III from 1st patch and still running with original firmware - SOLID -


----------



## jm977 (May 23, 2013)

Extremely happy with it. It's my second though as I exchanged my first copy after taking it out of the box and looking through the viewfinder for the first time. It had a big chunk of dust or something inside the viewfinder (almost smack in the middle dang it) and didn't think I could live with looking at it not know how long it would take to dislodge and get out of my line of sight.


----------



## Deva (May 23, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Deva said:
> 
> 
> > My 5D III, pre-ordered before release so it was full price, initially under-exposed all shots by about 2/3 of a stop. It went off to Canon for repair/review, and came back within the week working fine.
> ...



I'm afraid there was no indication with the returned camera what they had altered.

To convince myself that it wasn't just me not understanding my new camera's metering, I tested it by photographing a neutral grey (gravel) under a cloudy sky - and it came out clearly underexposed. I contacted Canon (through Canon Professional Services), they asked me to send them some sample images, and once they saw them, they said to send the camera in. Back within a week, and exposure has been fine (subject to the usual challenges) since then.

The only oddity about the returned camera was that the shutter count had leapt by about 6,000, although someone else on this forum has explained that this would have happened when the camera picked up on the numbering of a card inserted by the repair workshop, and doesn't mean they took 6,000 photos to get it right!


----------



## RGF (May 23, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I got my 5D III from 1st patch and still running with original firmware - SOLID -



Dylan

Do you ever upgrade firmware? I tend to keep current but not sure if it is worth the risk (camera gets locked up just at the wrong time).


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 23, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Deva said:
> 
> 
> > My 5D III, pre-ordered before release so it was full price, initially under-exposed all shots by about 2/3 of a stop. It went off to Canon for repair/review, and came back within the week working fine.
> ...



I usually shoot 1 to 2 stops over anyway and pull back down in post (as long as highlights are under control) Cuts the noise and banding down to nothing at higher ISO's.

And BTW, the 1DX also underexposes about 2/3 of a stop below the 5D3...but it also has an AE microadjustment setting so it can be tweaked....just sayin'


----------



## Deva (May 23, 2013)

I meant to say, based on my experience, I would suggest having the exposure checked out - other than not having your camera for a few days, there's really nothing to lose. Personally I found having to have 2/3rds of a stop over-exposure permanently dialled in to be a pain, as I prefer to start from a mid-point before I decide whether any under or over-exposure is happening/necessary.

With no particular justification other than proof that I'm happy with the camera's metering now, these are a couple of pictures I took the other week - neither have had any exposure adjustment applied, they're just as they came from the camera. One with my 24-105mm, one with 8-15mm.


----------



## mr few shots (May 23, 2013)

wow an amazing camera
upgraded from the 5DC which is also a very good camera only lacking in the AF Dept for moving subjects.
the silent shutter mode is the best for not spooking wildlife on the 5DIII
The only improvement would be faster frames per second but that is what you pay for in a 1DX
6 FPS is still pretty good especially for 22MP
I have to say when I do my part right the image quality is excellent.
I cannot fault this camera and I have used it vigorously since it was launched.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 24, 2013)

RGF said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I got my 5D III from 1st patch and still running with original firmware - SOLID -
> ...



No....still using original firmware(ver: 1.0.7) and original "Light Leak" issue ;D


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 24, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Me too. My lens cap shots are just terrible. And EWP, I agree with the 1Dx's exposure vs. the 5D3. I confirmed it today. I would say, and I'm speculating, that this is designed such that at 0EV, there are no highlights blown, in evaluative mode. I don't know for sure though. The 1Dx has some added sophistication to its metering system.


----------



## RMC33 (May 24, 2013)

mr few shots said:


> wow an amazing camera
> upgraded from the 5DC which is also a very good camera only lacking in the AF Dept for moving subjects.
> the silent shutter mode is the best for not spooking wildlife on the 5DIII
> The only improvement would be faster frames per second but that is what you pay for in a 1DX
> ...



Higher FPS isn't the only thing the 1Dx better... Faster lens focus drive, much better metering, Much better sealing and construction, Dual CF cards ... list goes on. I do like the 5D3 silent shutter for weddings and events where the 1Dx shutter makes too much noise, like shooting golf.


----------



## Ahven (May 24, 2013)

Had quite a few problems with mark III... the first one (just after 3 months of use) was the joystick button falling off. This was deemed a production flaw, but because my warranty is European and I live in South_America now I could not get it fixed which made me pretty furious. Apart from that on a recent trip to Yosemite I trusted its weather sealing and took photos in a little bit of rain. The camera died immediately and I could not get photos of an awesome thunderstorm hike near Half Dome (I wanted those long exposure lightning shots).

So I've had quite many problems, but what makes me nervous is Canons total disregard of my equipment when I'm not in their "warranty zone". I have had many doubts if I can continue working on Canon gear with these experiences. When I get back to Europe I will see if they'll make an exception in their warranty policies because I have already informed about the situation and that I'm coming back a bit after the warranty should be over. If or not I can get my camera fixed under warranty then will play a big role in my decision to continue with Canon.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 24, 2013)

My 5D, two 5D MK II's and two 5D MK III's were fine. I've had over 20 Canon DSLR's and no failures. My Nikon DSLR's haven't failed either.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 24, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> mr few shots said:
> 
> 
> > wow an amazing camera
> ...



Be invited into a tennis match to shoot between two courts at the net. Shoot a few frames with the 1Dx and see how long you last! I luckily had my 5D3 on me, promptly switching to silent shutter mode ;D


----------



## RMC33 (May 24, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> RMC33 said:
> 
> 
> > mr few shots said:
> ...



Yup, I have not had a chance to do any tennis yet, but Polo is another sport like that. I spooked a horse with the shutter sound on the 1Dx and was asked to swap to something a bit more quiet~


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 24, 2013)

Had it 5 months, and it has been by my side everyday.... the weather here in India can be a it harsh, especially now the rains are starting, but so far it has held up. It has been in extreme dry and heavy rain. -10C to +40C. All with zero problems! There was even one time i got charged by a sloth bear and without hesitation raised it at a weapon (i was fairly sure the camera would have survived even if i didn't)... luckily for me the bear stumbled, reared and i had a chance to back away! But i think it would have survived being used a bear repellant too! 

Solid camera... I foresee a long and happy relationship!


----------



## chrisdeckard (May 24, 2013)

I've been impressed with the quality and have had no issues. Though I was surprised it got so damaged from a single drop from about waist high onto a solid floor. Probably most of the electronics including the sensor got replaced. I figured it would take quite a bit more to damage it.


----------



## smithy (May 24, 2013)

I typically set my 5D3 to overexpose by 2/3 stop for natural light, and a full stop for flash (E-TTL II) photography. I've tested it with a grey card and the exposure seems pretty accurate. It just seems that my subject matter is mostly light-coloured and so it overcompensates by underexposing.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 24, 2013)

smithy said:


> I typically set my 5D3 to overexpose by 2/3 stop for natural light, and a full stop for flash (E-TTL II) photography. I've tested it with a grey card and the exposure seems pretty accurate. It just seems that my subject matter is mostly light-coloured and so it overcompensates by underexposing.



I guess it depends if you are trying to protect one's highlights (clipping) or keeping the images clean from ISO noise. Sure expose to the right if you want less noise, but expose to the left if there's detail in the whites which need preserving.
At weddings I tend to shoot 2/3's under, but Wildlife and birds I tend to shoot about 2/3 over. I've found the 5DIII is more reliable and consistent at metering than my old 5DII was.


----------



## GuyF (May 24, 2013)

Thanks to those who've commented on the +2/3rds exposure - I tend to keep that amount dialled in and occasionally adjust based on what the image itself looks like on the rear screen (histograms be damned!). The warranty is up very soon so might get it checked out.

For those taking action shots in silent-mode, do you find it captures most/all of the action? A few people on the forum thought that due to the way silent-mode works (a more gentle mirror open/close function) meant the camera wouldn't be quite as reponsive for faster action. What do you reckon?

Fine weather today so off to try some birds in flight after lunch ;D


----------



## siabod (May 24, 2013)

Had focusing problems, takes a few shots then "freezes", almost as though it cannot recognize the lens, try to focus on other objects and after 2 - 3 attempts will restart. Happens on all settings (have not used it on auto but if I switch to auto while in fault mode it works). Used 4 different lenses all get same fault . Purchased March 2013, returned to Canon via retailer who say no fault found and that I may be using wrong settings, if this is the case why does it work for a short time then pack up then resume on same settings. Used Mk 11 before this and when working this camera is is a delight to use.


----------



## smithy (May 24, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Thanks to those who've commented on the +2/3rds exposure - I tend to keep that amount dialled in and occasionally adjust based on what the image itself looks like on the rear screen (histograms be damned!). The warranty is up very soon so might get it checked out.
> 
> For those taking action shots in silent-mode, do you find it captures most/all of the action? A few people on the forum thought that due to the way silent-mode works (a more gentle mirror open/close function) meant the camera wouldn't be quite as reponsive for faster action. What do you reckon?
> 
> Fine weather today so off to try some birds in flight after lunch ;D


You should learn to trust your histogram! 

I've tried using silent mode for action shots. It's a no-go as far as I'm concerned. The mechanism is just too slow to use - especially for bursts.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 27, 2013)

There is a significant latency when pressing the shutter button in silent mode. You can compensate but find it best not to use that mode for action shots. This due to the dampening of the mirror and shutter to reduce noise.



smithy said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to those who've commented on the +2/3rds exposure - I tend to keep that amount dialled in and occasionally adjust based on what the image itself looks like on the rear screen (histograms be damned!). The warranty is up very soon so might get it checked out.
> ...


----------



## birtembuk (May 27, 2013)

Flawless, though got sprayed with a sea wave splash when taking a long exposure ...


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 28, 2013)

Ok, just over a year on one 5DIII and a few months on my second 5DIII. My oldest cam has taken a bit of damage this weekend, the top LCD cover has cracked quite spectacularly and will need replacing and there's a single screw missing from the bottom casing...not sure how that's happened, but I remember having a simular issue with my 5D classic a number of years back. I use a dual camera harness system (it's good for my back and allows instant access to my cams....plus it looks cool) so my cameras tend to bounce about a bit.

Plastic covers get cracked quite easily, becuase they are designed to fail and absorb damage. Although this is the first time I've done this on a camera, I've broken a an AF windows on a lens before (70-200 L IS II). 
The rear LCD on the 5DIII is now unprotected. All previous 5D cams had a plastic over lay / protector which broke fairlu easily. But the current model has the LCD glass bonded to the outer casing. If that breaks (and it's a lot tougher than the plastic protectors) it'll be a lot more expensive to repair.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 28, 2013)

Menace said:


> Mine has had no issues (touch wood). It gets a pretty good allround workout.
> 
> Make sure you buy from a reputable dealer just in case there are any future issues.
> 
> Cheers


+1


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 7, 2013)

Zombie thread!




So, after watching a ton of 5D2s go for around £950 on eBay, I've decided to wait and order my 5D3 now.


I plan to run them side by side for a bit and report my findings here.




There are 5D2s on eBay that are older and with a lot more actuations than mine, so waiting and comparing them won't make a whole lot of difference.


----------

